
Show HN: iOS Beta Tester Wanted for Trunkee App - vadymsyliava
http://www.trunkee.io
======
vadymsyliava
Hello everyone,

In a few weeks, we'll launch beta testing for our mobile application.

This application for if you have too many clothes but nothing to wear is
familiar to each of us. At first sight it seems to be not such a big deal but,
as a matter of fact, it affects our lives, the environment and the future of
the planet we live on. \- only about 20% of clothes in the average person's
wardrobe are worn on a regular basis. \- At the same time, in the United
States, an average person buys about 68 garments per year.

Our unique solution is the digital assistant which helps people to store their
clothes and pick up personalized outfits, as well as use clothes sustainably
and recycle them. And this year, we will participate as an Alpha startup at
the Web Summit Conference.

If you feel that this is something you like, please leave your email on our
landing page or send me a message so we can get you onboarded.

